

Heroku builds & API are down - grimmfang
https://status.heroku.com/

======
sanswork
Again.

This is really starting to feel like a weekly occurrence. I use a few services
to scale up and down my job workers so when this happens I end up with a huge
back log and processing issues on time sensitive jobs.

They still more than make up for the hassle with the other time I save so I'm
not going anywhere yet but this is getting ridiculous.

